
America Needs to Let Go of Its Reverence for the Bachelor's Degree - weston
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/10/reverence-bachelors-degree/408346/?single_page=true
======
vparikh
For most jobs, why does anyone really need a college education? I was just
having this conversation with my co-workers. We are a small startup and are
looking for an office manager. Immediately one of them drafted an add and the
first thing under requirements was a Bachelors Degree. I asked why? And he
just looked at me and said - thats what everyone does.

We had a good conversation and came to an understanding that for this
position, a college degree would not help at all. What we need is a person who
is smart, hands on, able to learn quickly, with a great and positive
personality . A college degree does not guarantee any of that. In fact in my
experience, it just breeds 20 year olds with an ego and chip on their
shoulders.

Proud to say our add's requirements now just say simply:

\- Smart

\- Motivated

\- Positive atitude that always looks for ways to be more efficient

\- Willing to help out around the office (answer calls, setup appointments,
plan events, and handle all the overlooked details that help us succeed!)

\- Willing to learn the ins and outs of the business

And we just got three of the best candidates in a long time - now the problem
is we can only hire one.

~~~
a3n
> For most jobs, why does anyone really need a college education?

To get the job.

